
Is Microsoft Giving Up On Vista? - AndrewWarner
http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/01/08/microsoft.ballmer/index.html
======
josefresco
They're giving up on Vista like Apple gives up on previous versions of OS X.
Which is to say they aren't, they're just moving on and improving upon the
base OS.

Which is a good thing in my opinion, as the old methodology of releasing an OS
and then waiting 2-5 years for a follow up is not going to work anymore. I've
long looked at Apple's strategy of charging roughly $130 for each new version
(not matter how small the changes) every year as superior to selling a
$200-$200 license every few years and releasing new features and updates for
free.

------
satyajit
Its better for them to give up on the crappy product before their customers
give up on them.

